# First Freshener - Udder Starting Miss Maple



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

We are new to goats and trying to paitently wait for our first kidding season to take off. We unfortunately don't have a solid due date for our Miss Maple the Golden Guernsey but our buck was brought in with them starting November 4th. I think we are getting close but goodness we could be so wrong. Thoughts?! She's a first freshener.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yep! She definitely looks pregnant! And that lil udder seems to be growing! Just watch her udder and once it starts looking more tightly filled, start checking those ligaments daily! Can’t wait to see what she has! Is she registered?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome to The Goat Spot!! Glad you decided to join!

Maple is gorgeous!! Golden Guernseys are such a stunning breed! I'd love to see the buck she's bred to! It definitely looks like to she will go soon. I'm thinking she'll kid within two weeks based on how her udder looks. I attached a couple pictures of my FF's udders (they have a month to go) so you can compare.


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

thefarmgirl said:


> Yep! She definitely looks pregnant! And that lil udder seems to be growing! Just watch her udder and once it starts looking more tightly filled, start checking those ligaments daily! Can’t wait to see what she has! Is she registered?


I purchased her unregistered, but she can be registered at anytime after I speak with her breeder again if we choose to go that route. So far she's just our pretty girl and part of our girl goat gang. 😂🤷🏼‍♀️ She's so friendly and gentle. We are all so excited to see how many and what she has! 

Thank you! I'll be watching her closely! She was the only one I couldn't quite figure out her heat cycle. I'm feeling more confident with our Nubian girl due April 10th. Maple's udder is far larger though than my Nubians right now.


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Welcome to The Goat Spot!! Glad you decided to join!
> 
> Maple is gorgeous!! Golden Guernseys are such a stunning breed! I'd love to see the buck she's bred to! It definitely looks like to she will go soon. I'm thinking she'll kid within two weeks based on how her udder looks. I attached a couple pictures of my FF's udders (they have a month to go) so you can compare.


Oh thank you! These pictures are very helpful! And look very similar to two of my other does at the moment. We'll have a busy month ahead of us. 🙂

She was bred to a Nigerian Dwarf buck. So we'll have some mini Guernsey babies. I'll try finding a good picture of him. He's similar in color to her with some hidden white moon spots. He's thrown some flashy babies with his previous owner so very curious how these babies will turn out.


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Here are some pictures of our boy "Stink" as my four year old calls him. 😂 Not untrue. I couldn't find a picture of him by himself. Our doe Noli adores him and is in every picture with him I have on my phone. She is our mut and a mix of Oberhalsi, ND, and a smidge of Alpine and Nubian. We love her for her wattles and blue eyes. She's also due this month.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Welcome to TGS!


I do recommend removing your buck and separating him from your does. It is not recommend to house bucks with does except for time of breeding.


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Welcome to TGS!
> 
> 
> I do recommend removing your buck and separating him from your does. It is not recommend to house bucks with does except for time of breeding.


Oh I should have clarified that he is no longer with them. This is an older picture from my phone. 🙂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Since this is your first kidding season, make sure to have your kidding kit ready.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

CressCrossAcres said:


> Oh I should have clarified that he is no longer with them. This is an older picture from my phone. 🙂


Great!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Such beautiful goats! Can't wait to see their kids! 😍


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

No baby yet, but she's definitely uncomfortable today. I don't blame her. Those last days of pregnancy are rough. 🥴😂 Today's change is her hips and rear end are looking more sunken in today and that tail is getting wobbly.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh she’s definitely close! Definitely see a change


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Haha! She's doing a whole lot of napping today but still holding her prisoner or prisoners hostage. 😂 Tomorrow is supposed to be a miserable weather day for us. A part of me feels like she'll do it then or hold out another week to watch me squirm being impatient. One of our Nubian girls that I have a bred date on is due April 10th. We joke we'll be so focused on Maple, that Oakley will have hers first when we aren't looking. 

Meanwhile the kidding stalls are ready and so is the kidding kit. Now we wait! 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Well Miss Maple is taking her sweet time. I'm thankful though she didn't decide to kid yesterday in our wind and rain storm. The next three days are beautiful here so I'm hopeful she'll choose a day this week. 🤞☀ She does have some light discharge the past two days but nothing in large quantities or odd. Just normal pregnant stuff. I do believe her udder has filled out more too. 

Meanwhile one of my Nubian does, Oakley, and herd queen is at day 145 today so I'll start watching her closely as well. Tis the season! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Here is her udder this morning. Progress!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Welp, today was eventful! Our doe that showed no signs of anything this morning.... ligaments there, no udder, no discharge, her usually self delivered twins this afternoon! 😳 She wasn't even on my radar! We assumed she'd be towards the end of the month or beginning of May. The weather turned awful after beautiful yesterday and I come home to find her pushing in the pasture. I ran to get towels and within a minute one baby was out and the other on its way. 😂 She had a tiny belly and I figured no way she would have more than a single. 

What a whirlwind for my first kidding! Momma and babies are in their kidding stall now out of the wind and rain. She's passed her placenta, eating grain, and drinking molasses water. Babies are up walking and nursing on Mom as well. I also dipped cords. 

Still waiting on Maple...😂🤦🏼‍♀️🐐


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! It seems that's always how it goes with goats


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Momma Aspen and her twin DOELINGS! 😍

Aspen is full Nubian and our buck is Nigerian Dwarf. These little girls have the sweetest airplane ears. Both are that golden color with white markings. One little girl has a big darker spot across her back. We are in love.


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! It seems that's always how it goes with goats


Right?! They are teaching me in a hurry! 😂


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ohmygoodness your momma is absolutely stunning, beautiful, gorgeous! I absolutely love Nubians, although I do not have single one on my property! And the lil doelingsawww.. I’m dying... so cute!!a big congratulations!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And I luv the name for your mamma! I’m in love with her!! I want her!! I’m gonna have to come steal her


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well at least u have something to tide u over till miss maple kids


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Gorgeous mama and kids!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Gorgeous Nubian! And twin doelings?! That’s great!


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

thefarmgirl said:


> Well at least u have something to tide u over till miss maple kids


 Yes! Sweet baby snuggles until then! 😍 I'm obsessed with my Nubian girls. You can't have her! 😂 Her sister Oakley is technically due tomorrow. I'm curious to see what she gives us. I'm surprised that the doelings aren't more heavily spotted but still adorable nonetheless.


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! Gorgeous Nubian! And twin doelings?! That’s great!


Yes! So excited to get two doelings from her! I feel like I got lucky this time and the rest will be bucklings now. 😂


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

CressCrossAcres said:


> Yes! Sweet baby snuggles until then!  I'm obsessed with my Nubian girls. You can't have her!  Her sister Oakley is technically due tomorrow. I'm curious to see what she gives us. I'm surprised that the doelings aren't more heavily spotted but still adorable nonetheless.


But I WANT herlol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! Congratulations! They’re adorable! She looks so proud of them!


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

Right hello guys , I'm new I decided to join since I've gotten real anxious at this point about my ff doe, she is a beetal goat and she was not cheap. Everyone seems to be saying she doesn't look sterile but that she could be (makes no sense right). She was bred 25th December 2021, she was definitely bred , the day after she had milk white mucus coming out from behind and it's been 15 weeks but no pregnancy signs yet, or maybe I'm not checking right , there's no blood tests or ultrasounds where I am so it's even harder , and the stress is honestly unbearable , she's my favourite goat. She didn't come into heat aftershe was bred 25th December but I don't know if that's because she went out of season , I'm probably posting this on the wrong thread and for that I'm terrible sorry, I'm just lost at this point , basically nearly 4 months and no sign ( or maybe I'm bad at identifying, she is my first goat) , I'll attach some pictures maybe you guys could help x😣 p.s no udder or weight is obvious in photos so I've read about a pooch test , thanks in advance xxx 
























































*Attachments*


IMG_20220409_104255.jpg



IMG_20220409_104305.jpg



IMG_20220409_104326.jpg



IMG_20220409_104328.jpg



IMG_20220409_104331.jpg


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

In a turn of events, our herd queen and Aspen's sister kidded late last night and gave us twins. One doeling and our first buckling! 🙂 The doeling looks just like her Momma Oakley! The buckling has lots of gold coloring like Dad with some white moon spots and a tiny couple black spots. Here are pictures of the doeling and Oakley. 

We continue to wait on Maple. 😂


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Biggoatlover76 said:


> Right hello guys , I'm new I decided to join since I've gotten real anxious at this point about my ff doe, she is a beetal goat and she was not cheap. Everyone seems to be saying she doesn't look sterile but that she could be (makes no sense right). She was bred 25th December 2021, she was definitely bred , the day after she had milk white mucus coming out from behind and it's been 15 weeks but no pregnancy signs yet, or maybe I'm not checking right , there's no blood tests or ultrasounds where I am so it's even harder , and the stress is honestly unbearable , she's my favourite goat. She didn't come into heat aftershe was bred 25th December but I don't know if that's because she went out of season , I'm probably posting this on the wrong thread and for that I'm terrible sorry, I'm just lost at this point , basically nearly 4 months and no sign ( or maybe I'm bad at identifying, she is my first goat) , I'll attach some pictures maybe you guys could help x😣 p.s no udder or weight is obvious in photos so I've read about a pooch test , thanks in advance xxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you meant to post this on your own thread. 😉🙂


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Did Maple pop yet? 😅💕🍀


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Yes! FINALLY last night at 11:30pm she decided to release the hostages! 😂 She was our final doe to kid and gave of us healthy doeling and buckling twins. 🎉 🐐🐐The doeling is gold like Mom with lots of white spots and features. The buckling is gorgeous with black boots, and brown and white spots. Mom and Dad don't have a drop of black on them so he was a fun surprise color. Ha! 

We ended our kidding season with five doelings and three bucklings. Now comes the difficult decisions on who we'll retain. 😉


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yay- congratulations on a successful kidding season! 🎉 🐐 💕
Good luck with your decision making 😅


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Here is a fast picture of Maple and her kids!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Cuties!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re beautiful!  Her udder tools great too btw!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> They’re beautiful!  Her udder tools great too btw!


Today we are dealing with a lopsided udder and scours. I'm thinking she's got some udder congestion from just being a heavy producer and thinking the scours is from her getting on fresh grass and a dietary shift. 😬🤞 I'm doing some research to help get things under control now.


----------

